# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Những màn biểu diễn phải “lên án”

## fpicseo

*Những màn biểu diễn phải “lên án”* 
Họ đẹp, họ gợi cảm, nhưng họ đã thể hiện sự sexy thái quá khiến nhiều người không thể im lặng. 
Họ - đó là một số những sao nữ trong làng nhạc Hollywood, và mới đây nhất là Rihanna, Lady Gaga và cả Selena Gomez với những màn biểu diễn cực kỳ khiêu khích khiến cho không chỉ những nhà phê bình, các bậc phụ huynh mà đến cả các ngôi sao khác cũng phải lên tiếng.
*Mel C lên án Rihanna vì quá khiêu khích, sexy*










_Rihanna trong một chương trình ca nhạc nằm trong tour diễn Loud diễn ra ở Barbados mới đây nhất_
Mới đây, trên trang blog cá nhân, Mel C – cựu thành viên nhóm Spice Girls – đã viết như một lời tâm sự gửi đến nữ ca sỹ Rihanna và cũng là những lời nói lên nỗi lòng của một bà mẹ. Cô viết: “Nếu nói về âm nhạc thì Rihanna làm rất tốt và tôi rất yêu mến Rihanna nhưng tôi còn là một người mẹ và những màn biểu diễn quá khiêu khích của cô ấy trên sân khấu khiến tôi thấy lo ngại. Mọi người nên có trách nhiệm với vấn đề này, nhất là những người phụ nữ hoạt động âm nhạc, những người thành công và nổi tiếng càng phải có trách nhiệm hơn nữa đối với những fan ít tuổi của mình. Chính vì lẽ đó, việc ăn mặc hay biểu diễn quá sexy, gợi cảm là điều không nên. Với Rihanna, cô ấy là một nữ ca sỹ trẻ và có lượng fans lớn nên cần có trách nhiệm hơn dù càng ngày, quan niệm về văn hóa luôn thay đổi. Tôi và những bậc phụ huynh khác có con và chúng tôi muốn bảo vệ con của mình”.






Đây không phải lần đầu tiên Rihanna bị lên án. Trước đó, không chỉ công chúng, các nhà phê bình, các bậc phụ huynh mà đến ngay cả báo chỉ cũng “chỉ trích” những màn biểu diễn quá khiêu khích với những bộ đồ mát mẻ trên sân khấu. Tuy nhiên, có vẻ như Rihanna không quan tâm đến điều này và cô vẫn làm những gì mình thích.






*Siêu mẫu Hà Lan “chê” Lady Gaga mặc sexy nhưng không quyến rũ*
Lady Gaga là một nữ ca sỹ thường xuyên diện những bộ đồ không giống ai. Hầu hết những bộ trang phục đó đều rất kỳ dị, quái lạ và cực kỳ sexy, mát mẻ. Tỏ ra rất tự hào về điều này, Lady Gaga nói: “Tôi tự tạo mẫu hầu hết quần áo cho mình. Tôi có nghe mọi người bình luận này nọ về những bộ đồ của mình nhưng tôi không quan tâm. Tôi là một nghệ sỹ và tôi có quyền mặc theo đúng sở thích của mình”.
Cũng chỉ vì sở thích của mình mà không ít lần nữ ca sỹ của Paparazzi gặp phải những lời chỉ trích. Mới đây, siêu mẫu nổi tiếng Hà Lan - Lara Stone – phát biểu: “Không phải ai cũng có được sự gợi cảm bởi đây là vẻ đẹp tiềm ẩn. Lady Gaga là một trong số những người như thế, cô không có được sự gợi cảm dù có mặc bikini dạo phố, đi chơi, hay trên sân khấu dù trông cô thật mát mẻ, bắt mắt. Tôi không hề thấy Gaga quyến rũ mà chỉ nhìn thấy ở cô sự kỳ dị”, trích đoạn Lara Stone nói trên tạp chí Stylist.











_Lady Gaga diễn tại chương trình Jimmy Kimmel Live!_
*Selena Gomez khiến fan “phát cuồng” vì ăn mặc táo bạo*
Trong chương trình ca nhạc We Own The Night diễn ra tại Darien, New York, Mỹ vừa qua, người yêu của Hoàng tử nhạc Pop Justin Bieber - Selena Gomez đã khiến các fan xôn xao, quá khích với trang phục khá gợi cảm của cô.






Không ít trong số đó có những fan đã tỏ ra sốc bởi họ chưa từng thấy thần tượng ăn mặc “mát mẻ” như thế. Cũng có những fan bênh vực Selena cho cho rằng, nữ ca sỹ đã 19 tuổi nên việc ăn mặc như vậy không là vấn đề.
Tuy nhiên, đa số người vẫn lấy Selena lạ lẫm trong bộ cánh “người lớn” này dù trước đó không ít lần cô đã tập-làm-người-lớn bằng trang phục.










_Selena Gomez không còn giữ hình ảnh thân thiện, đáng yêu_
Các chuyên đề khác:
nhac hot thang 7 2011 
cham soc tre so sinh 
cham soc tre so sinh mua he 
album nhac sen 
nhac khong loi bat hu 
cham soc tre so sinh mua nong 
hanh phuc gia dinh

----------

